# سيارة لاتصدق وكأنها كائن حي bmw gina



## طارق حسن محمد (4 مايو 2010)

Bmw Gina​ 


سيارة لاتصدق وكأنها كائن حي::::!!!!!!!!!
بي إم دبليو جينا الخفيفة الحالم النموذجي الذي تراه عبر الفيديو التي يتم تركيبها في متحف بي أم دبليو في ميونيخ الاسبوع الماضي كشفت أخيرا ، والمستقبلية لدراسة تبين مدى تصميم مصممي بي ام دبليو التفكير خارج منطقة الجزاء عندما يتعلق الأمر المواد التي تتألف منها سيارة ، وكذلك الكيفية التي تتصل سيارة السائق. جينا لتقف "الهندسة وظائف في' ن 'التكيف معها" ، مما يعني أن المصممين من كل من مجموعة بي ام دبليو بي ام دبليو ، وسمح للDesignworksUSA طرد القواعد. هذه هي أكثر وضوحا في جينا الخفيفة الحالم النموذجي الجلد الخارجي ، والتي تتم بشكل كامل من هذا النسيج والمنسوجات وسحبت مشدود حول الإطار من المعدن وأسلاك ألياف الكربون. الهيكل العظمي للسيارة هي التي تسيطر عليها الأجهزة الكهربائية والمائية ، ويمكن أن تتحرك في الواقع وتغيير شكل النسيج تحت الجلد. على سبيل المثال ، والمصابيح الأمامية للمفهوم أو يمكن أن تتعرض خبأتها جلد السيارة تماما مثل تغمض العيون ، ويفتح غطاء السيارة من هذا المركز هو النسيج للكشف عن أجزاء المحرك. هذه الفكرة ، ويمتد إلى الداخل ، حيث جعلت من مصممي بي ام دبليو للعيان سوى تلك الصكوك التي يلزم اتخاذها في وقت معين ، في حين أن ما تبقى من الوقت نفسه النسيج الداخلية "الطرفات" اخراجها من الرأي. السيارة نفسها إلى حد ما يبدو وكأنه Z4 السيارة ، وإن كان على نطاق واسع بعد مشاهدة معرض للصور عالية الدقةأدناه ، فسوف تكون عن دهشتها لحجم الجلد الخارجي تبدو طبيعية sheetmetal. إلى حين ذلك ، رأيت كيف تفتح الأبواب. وهي ترفع في شبه مقص الموضة وحيث أنه لا يوجد تعرض يتوقف ، نسيج ماكرة تربط فيما يتأرجح الباب مفتوحا. في حين أن التصميم من جينا الخفيفة الحالم النموذجي جدا الإسورة - esque مع سطح محدب ومقعر اختلاط تنظر في كل مكان ، يبدو من المناسب والطبيعي هنا. السيارة إلى حد كبير المفهوم ، يعني مزيدا من إلهام الخاصة بي ام دبليو من المهندسين والمصممين وبدلا من أن تثير الجمهور ، ولكن الآن نحن متحمسون بشأن تشكيل - changin ، النسيج والسيارات المغطاة ، وعلى أي حال.​ 
*******************************************





*******************************************​ 



انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 800x1383.




************************************************** *****************




*********************************************​ 
منقول لرؤية التصامم الجديدة


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (4 مايو 2010)

يا خبر ابيض ربنا يصبرنا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 مايو 2010)

أعتقد دي من السيارات سهلة التخزين وتوفر مساحه كمان 
هههههههه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لتعليكم على الموضوع وشكرآلمروركم


----------



## rabee78 (12 مايو 2010)

شىء غريب واغرب من الخيال


----------

